# Gym in JLT



## mroy (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi,
Does anybody have any info about the new gym opening in almas tower?fees, equipments, etc...? I think it's called fidelity or somthing.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Fidelity fitness. They have a website if you google it but not sure they've set fees yet.


----------



## salmamassoud (Apr 24, 2011)

mroy said:


> Hi,
> Does anybody have any info about the new gym opening in almas tower?fees, equipments, etc...? I think it's called fidelity or somthing.


This is their website: Welcome to Fidelity Fitness 
They are not open yet but here is also their phone number, give them a call to check regularly: [SNIP]


----------

